
Sequoia's Sprawling Network of VC Scouts - spuiszis
http://www.wsj.com/article_email/secretive-sprawling-network-of-scouts-spreads-money-through-silicon-valley-1447381377-lMyQjAxMTA1ODE1MzgxMzM4Wj
======
spuiszis
If you don't have a WSJ subscription:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=sequoia+scouts+wsj](https://www.google.com/search?q=sequoia+scouts+wsj)

